# Beethoven's Arietta



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been listening to openings, and issues with voicing and balance seem to be common for pianists. So far my favorite is Charles Rosen for the first couple of minutes. 

Who do you prefer for this last movement of opus 111? And why? - if you can put it into words.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven't listened to Rosen play op 111, is it available anywhere online? For my money I really liked Trifonov's performance at Carnegie hall last year


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

You can find the Rosen on Spotify (which is free-to-listen if you don't go above the limit of something like 5 listens per track).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lots of good performances of the Arietta! I like Pogorelich here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0imWper96Y


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I gave up trying to find more polyphonically balanced playing. Pianists not only have the habit of emphasising fugue subjects, but also de-emphasising inner voices more than I'd personally like. I guess there's nothing I can do other than stop caring about it.

Anyway, I like the sound in Barenboim's Deutche Grammophon recording from the 1980s. Quite lovely compared with others that I listened to. This is now my favorite to listen to.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Beethoven composed a sonata (Op.111) that included an Arietta. Without the other parts the Arietta is not great.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I like Claudio Arrau.
Regarding the previous post, it is only a 2 movement Sonata, and the second movement is about 6 times longer than the first.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Triplets said:


> I like Claudio Arrau.
> Regarding the previous post, it is only a 2 movement Sonata, and the second movement is about 6 times longer than the first.


You must have intended a point there somewhere. Did your keyboard stop working?


----------

